# Flor de Oliva Giants Giant II Cigar Review - IT'S HUGE!!!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I regularly smoke the toro version of this, and it was very similar although a tad bit more mild. I just got done smoking this stick and it took me...

Read the full review here: Flor de Oliva Giants Giant II Cigar Review - IT'S HUGE!!!!


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

joncaputo said:


> I regularly smoke the toro version of this, and it was very similar although a tad bit more mild. I just got done smoking this stick and it took me...
> 
> Read the full review here: Flor de Oliva Giants Giant II Cigar Review - IT'S HUGE!!!!


 I just spent the day watching various sporting events(baseball, soccer, etc) at my local b and m lounge. 
I smoked three of them in a row. For about 12 bucks total, I got my days and moneys worth. 
You will occassionally get a bad one in the bundle, but my b and m, will replace it with a singe. 
They almost never need a relight.

Much regards Jerry


----------

